# Thinking about Judo....



## Chat Noir (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm considering joining a class near me where I live.  It's actually down the street from me. I don't know much about this style.  How much actually self defense is involved and how practical is it? Thanks.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 15, 2010)

Chat Noir said:


> I'm considering joining a class near me where I live.  It's actually down the street from me. I don't know much about this style.  How much actually self defense is involved and how practical is it? Thanks.



I can't say, but I'm interested in it as well, as a secondary interest to my main study in Isshin-Ryu karate.  Judo offers some things that my form of karate does not.  I'm primarily interested in learning to fall correctly, locks, throws,  and other aspects of the ground game.  I would say judo is a pretty effective art / sport, but I'm far from an expert.  I do know that I would not want to go up against a black belt in judo who knew his stuff; I have no doubt I'd be stretched out on the floor pretty quickly.  Good luck with your training; no matter what art you end up picking, perseverance and determination are the keys.  Practice, listen, and stay the course.  These things will serve you well.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement Bill.  My background includes Chinese styles and I'm only 5'1" and 120; most women could knock me over, so I like the idea of learning something that will help me gain more confidence dealing with larger people.  I read on the Judo info site: www.judoinfo.com some interesting articles on the subject of Judo for Self Defense.  One of the things I read stayed with me and I think it sums it up nicely:

*#6) Ukemi, the Art of      Falling *
Judogi: $80. 
Dojo fees: $20 / month. 
Being unafraid to fall in   just  about every direction: Priceless.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2010)

Judo


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 15, 2010)

Do it!!!

Most Judo today is practiced within a sport application, however everything you learn will be applicable to self defense if you train for it as well.

Basically once you get alot of the basics down, you can practice setting up throws and taking opponents off balance, (breaking their balance) while they are trying to hit you as well.

Most of the dojo training will probabaly be trained for competitive purposes, but go check the place out and tell them of your interest, you never know.

Either way it's worth pursuing.


----------



## Aikicomp (Jun 16, 2010)

Join, you will not be sorry. You being small of stature many throws, especially hip throws are made for you! For self defense....it is quite applicable as long as it is trained for in that manner.

You will learn how to fall safely and properly, you will learn hip throws, leg whirls, major and minor reaps and sweeps. You will learn groundwork (read wrestling), locks, chokes and pins, you'll learn balance, timing, how to move your opponent using his energy to assist you in throwing or controling him.

It's a very good style of MA and I think you will enjoy it. We incorporate it into the style of Ju-Jitsu I teach and it works quite well. The only thing you will not get, is a lot of strikes (kicks and punches), guards and parrys. If you have had any "hard" style of MA training already, this is a good art to add to your toolbox.

Michael


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 16, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I can't say, but I'm interested in it as well, as a secondary interest to my main study in Isshin-Ryu karate.  Judo offers some things that my form of karate does not.  I'm primarily interested in learning to fall correctly, locks, throws,  and other aspects of the ground game.



I had a brief stint in judo when I was also doing modern jujutsu. The reason I ended up not joining long term was that IMO it was rather limiting in what you could do. In sparring with a brown belt, I made him tap out several times, only to be told that what I did was not allowed because you are not allowed to apply a choke without also getting an arm inside the choke (IIRC), and if you are in a choke hold, using a leg to push his face away was illegal as well. Pushing the head / face with hands is illegal as well.

I simply found the many rules and regulations in judo to be stifling and not much fun.
As for how effective / whatever it is: that's up to the fighter. The techniques are solid. It's how and when you use them that is up to you. Gene Lebell is a good example here.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  The guy I'm going to try with told me last night was that questions were good but he believes in the Nike slogan "Just do it!"  He's originally from Israel and also a fitness trainer too so this should be interesting.  I'll be starting lessons sometime next week or so after family leaves from their visit.  I'm looking forward to it.  Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 16, 2010)

I have experience in multiple arts and, of the oriental martial arts, Judo is the only one I still actively practice.

Some of the sport specific rule sets can sometimes be restrictive, it's true.  I'm especially annoyed at the latest rules prohibiting singles and doubles as initial attacks.

Nevertheless, there's a lot of chewy goodness going on in Judo and most clubs will allow less restrictive randori providing both participants agree to it before hand.

Do judo.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Shuto (Jun 29, 2010)

I took my second Judo class last night and had my butt kicked in randori.  I can't wait for the next class.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 1, 2010)

IMO Judo is one of the few Do arts or Sortive arts that carries over well for Self defense.

 The fact that the little bit of throwing, chokeing and joint locking I learned in Wrestling and from the Old man as a kid actually came through for me in real fights is why I gravitated towards Jujutsu, Judo's Daddy.

 But if I had to start all over again, instead of going to the TKD dojang by my house as a teen, I would walk the 3-4 miles to the Judo Dojo near me.

 My Kid's will all have some Judo training, it' builds great attributes for future Jujutsu study. " See how you throw them with their Gi or body for safety and good sport?(And it works in the street well) Now we will show you how to do it from their hyperextended and locked up liomb or neck and destroy or kill the enemy." Me to a new student with 3 years of Judo.

Shugyo! and enjoy.


----------



## dbell (Jul 2, 2010)

Aikicomp said:


> The only thing you will not get, is a lot of strikes (kicks and punches), guards and parrys. If you have had any "hard" style of MA training already, this is a good art to add to your toolbox.
> 
> Michael



Pout...  Old school Judo, you got strikes, guards and parries at 2nd Dan.  Aren't the newer schools teaching that now?


----------



## lklawson (Jul 2, 2010)

dbell said:


> Pout...  Old school Judo, you got strikes, guards and parries at 2nd Dan.  Aren't the newer schools teaching that now?


You get some of that in Kata required for testing in some branches.

I don't think I've ever actually seen it practiced beyond test-required kata though.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## dbell (Jul 2, 2010)

lklawson said:


> You get some of that in Kata required for testing in some branches.
> 
> I don't think I've ever actually seen it practiced beyond test-required kata though.
> 
> ...



The changes in main stream schools are amazing.  In the 60s and 70s the three Judo schools I trained with directly (my Sensei's was one, and the other two were ones we went to for inter-dojo randori) all taught strikes, etc., at 2nd Dan and up.  When I went overseas in the 80s, a few schools I stopped by did as well.  When I teach Judo, I do as well...


----------



## Chat Noir (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, I finally started Judo with my teacher.  Our first meeting and I learned that I know nothing and have much to  learn.  Probably true. The Sensei is a nice guy, 60 year old Israeli who  looks 50 and moves like someone in his 20s. Straight talking, no sugar  coating type of person and I was put through a series of exercises  including doing at least one, a front roll and then one to the side.   Scary as Hell....but I did it.  He said I have to really learn to relax  first and breathe right and learn the abc's before we can get into Judo.   All in all, sounds like a great learning experience ahead. I still  can't believe I rolled, and thought I'd back out but I actually did it - thought I was going to scream all the way through the roll, but I survived.....

Laura


----------



## Shuto (Jul 6, 2010)

The rolls and hardfalls get much easier with practice.  But when you think you're doing well rolling on a mat, try it on a harder surface.  For me, at least, it showed that there was still some improvements I could make in my technique.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jul 6, 2010)

God I don't even want to think about rolling on a hard surface.  I can't begin to imagine the pain involved....


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 6, 2010)

Chat Noir said:


> God I don't even want to think about rolling on a hard surface. I can't begin to imagine the pain involved....


 

Give it time, eventually it can be done. Eventually.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Chat Noir said:


> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement Bill. My background includes Chinese styles and I'm only *5'1" and 120*; most women could knock me over, so I like the idea of learning something that will help me gain more confidence dealing with larger people. I read on the Judo info site: www.judoinfo.com some interesting articles on the subject of Judo for Self Defense. One of the things I read stayed with me and I think it sums it up nicely:
> 
> *#6) Ukemi, the Art of Falling *
> Judogi: $80.
> ...


 

Don't worry about being 'small' Rosi is only 2 inches taller and the same weight as you! She's hell to roll with and that's from the men!
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Rosi-Sexton-5358

Lisa Higo another Brit pro MMA fighter is same height as Rosi and weighs 115, won 3 fights in a row in America to become world champion. A hard lady!

http://www.fightergirls.com/fighter.asp?ID=1227


I can't breakfall unless thrown, impossible to do it on my own but I land well lol. Judo helps you cope very well with the bigger people.


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 7, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Don't worry about being 'small' Rosi is only 2 inches taller and the same weight as you! She's hell to roll with and that's from the men!
> http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Rosi-Sexton-5358
> 
> Lisa Higo another Brit pro MMA fighter is same height as Rosi and weighs 115, won 3 fights in a row in America to become world champion. A hard lady!
> ...


Satoko Shinashi is my favorite female fighter.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> Satoko Shinashi is my favorite female fighter.


 

Wow, 4 foot ten and 100lbs, she's impressive, very good record!

Chat Noir, we are setting you up for success here girl!!

Rosi and Lisa have to be my favourites as well as friends.


----------



## Gruenewald (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad to hear you've joined judo! Just relax and take it easy, like your sensei told you. Keep it loose.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies and encouragement.  Last class, he was trying to help me roll with a fitness ball and I just panicked all the way through.  Then he held my legs while I walked across the floor on my hands and he flipped me as I rolled over.  I still can't believe I did it....third class tomorrow.  God knows what this man has in store for tomorrow....:uhyeah:


Laura


----------



## MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE (Aug 13, 2010)

I envy you.  Having a school so close to you is so nice. I'd probably be in class 4x a week and have to get to sets of uniforms to rotate.  [sigh] What a nice problem to have.


----------

